# This meal plan ok?



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just finished tidying up my meal plan.

Trying to bulk up relativley clean and add some lean mass, I weigh 159lbs and am 6"2 tall so built like a stick. Diet plan below is around 2,900 calories which I'll be upping each week until I reach 3,400 (just can't stomach that much food yet so upping it gradually).

Tried to follow the general advice from the forum (eat every 3 hours,if bread keep it wholemeal, 1.5+g per lbs of weight, 2g carbs per lbs of weight etc etc) so kept the diet pretty clean, have a pretty high metabolism so although I seem to have a lot of bread I think it'll be ok, will monitor my fat as i gain weight though.

Oh one other thing, the times are off as I work night-shift :thumbup1:

1500: Meal1: Banana roll (wholemeal) and protein shake

1600: Workout

1700: Meal 2: Post-workout shake (protein and fast carbs/dextrose)

1830: Meal 3: Post-workout meal, baked potato with tuna or something with protein and carbs

2200: Meal 4: tuna roll (wholemeal)

0100: Meal 5: Shake

0300: Meal 6: Two chicken/turkey/ham/beef rolls (wholemeal)

0500: Meal 7: Fruit

0700: Meal 8: Pre-bed shake

The above totals out to:

Protein - 275g

Carbs - 340g

Fats - 60g

Calories - 2,900

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

Your totals look ok but how are they split through the meals?

Why all the bread, what about oats, rice and potatoes?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Marty4689 said:


> Just finished tidying up my meal plan.
> 
> Trying to bulk up relativley clean and add some lean mass, I weigh 159lbs and am 6"2 tall so built like a stick. Diet plan below is around 2,900 calories which I'll be upping each week until I reach 3,400 (just can't stomach that much food yet so upping it gradually).
> 
> ...


Mmmmm....WAY too much bread....a second rate source of carbs.

Switch to rice, potatoes, yams and sweet potatoes.

Do you use 'real' turkey, beef and chicken in your rolls? or is it all processed shyte....switch to chicken, turkey mince (makes great burgers with a few tips from the recipe section) turkey or quality steak or steak mince.

Make sure you eat LOADS of veg....

PWO shake is good.

Lou


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Lou,

Thanks for the reply.

*Bread* - Yeah I know :blink: , it's just just easiness (or lazyness?). If I have a think I could probably cut it down to just one roll. All I would need to do is find an alternative for the carbs for meal one and then find an alternative for meal 6 which is effectivley my "lunch" break at work (3am). Cutting those out would leave me with just one wholemeal roll for meal 4.

*Meats* - All the best available that I can get. I buy it at morrisons fresh meat counter instead of the pre-packed processed crap. With the chicken it's often even better than that as it's straight off the freshly cooked chicken.

*Veg* - One thing I'm lacking, didn't notice it really! hardly any veg! will upp that with tomatos, cucumber, letice etc.

Do you have any suggestions on what I could swap the roll for in meal one? It's a hour before I workout so don't want to really eat to much, the banana roll and the protein shake often leaves me full! Would it be good/better to add in some scottish oats poweer from myprotein to the shake instead of the roll?

Same for meal 6, any suggestions to replace the two meat rolls?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Blend the banana and 50-100g of oats in with your breakfast protien shake.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

mate you can cook say 500g of rice and it wil last a few days, same with potatoes.

freeze rice in 150g containers and mircowave and eat. 3 mins. job done


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers guys,

Think I'll do that, add the banana and oats to my shake.

The rice sounds like a good idea, sounds good heating it in the microwave, that meal needs to be quickish because I'm at work and only have half a hour.

Any suggestions as to what I could have with the rice to make it a decent meal with protein? suppose I could have the rice with my chicken, turney an all that?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i have rice and chicken or rice and tuna when im bulking mate. you could also chuck in 2 egg whites in with your breaky shake if you can stomack it?


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

great, think thats it sorted, I'll change the diet about abit and post it up just to be sure.

Now managed to cut down to only one wholemeal roll and end up with more calories on a better diet plan, great.

Thanks for the advice lads (and lass, Lou) :thumbup1:


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cheers mate that helped me sort it out a bit.

Managed to cut out all the bread and bumped my calories up, worked it I was only at 2,600! so bumped it up to 3,000 now, still going to up it to 3,200 cleanly.

Diet is now:

1500: Meal1: Protein and low GI carb shake and a Banana

1600: Workout

1700: Meal 2: Post-workout shake that has whey protein and a 2:1 carb mix

1830: Meal 3: Post-workout meal, baked potato with tuna or something with protein and carbs

2200: Meal 4: tuna roll *(wholemeal - this is now my only meal with bread )*

0100: Meal 5: Shake with semi-skimmed milk

0300: Meal 6: Wholewheat rice or pasta and chicken/ham/beef and salad

0500: Meal 7: Fruit (will change this to a better carb source but this will do for now till i sort it)

0700: Meal 8: Pre-bed shake with slow protein.

Also taking a multi-vitamin, and as suggested will look to add more healthy fats in like peanut butter or something.

I also noticed in your diet plan God that you have the omega 3,6,9 caps, recommend I take them to get the EFA's in?


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

Add some protein into meal 7.

No need for a 2:1 carb mix for pwo - 50g of a quality protein powder and 50g carb (waxy maize is my choice) is adequate.

Swap skimmed milk for semi (you need some saturated fat in diet)

you will *definitely* need some healthy fats added in (olive oil, nuts, natural peanut butter)

3 x 1000mg fish oil caps per day

2 x 1000mg(or higher) evening primrose oil

1000-2000mg vitamine c + 800 i.u vitamine e with pwo meal.


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wee Bry said:


> Add some protein into meal 7.
> 
> 3 x 1000mg fish oil caps per day
> 
> ...


Ok great cheers, will sort out the good fats in there.

Can you explain the reasons behind suggesting the supps?

Not disagreeing, still pretty new to this, but just wondering why you recommend 5000mg of EFA capsules (split betwen fish and primrose) and 2000mg of vitamin C?

To a newbie like me that seems a bit high, I already get 200% RDA of vit C in my multi-vitamin.... do I need more?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your first meal can have simple carbs, your body has fasted and needs a quick fix, and last meal you are useing a casein I take it but there you could add some olive oil


----------

